# Too much freedom???



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd appreciate any ideas from those of you familiar with normal pigeon behavior! =) I have a 7 week old pigeon, Pomba, that I've been raising since 7days old. Over the past 2 weeks, Pomba's become very territorial. At first, he started attacking my hand anytime I tried to put him in his cage for the night . . .so I felt badly and just left him out in my little apartment. He tends to stay on top of my fridge or my bookshelf so I can clean up his droppings fairly easily. Well, now that he has free reign in my apartment, he's started to get upset anytime a guest comes over. He'll fly at the guest a few times and attacks my hand (alternating between seemingly affectionate pecking and preening as he sits on my head/shoulders/etc). If it's just me at home, he's affectionate and none of this (except at night if I put my hand near him, then he attacks . . .)

What can I do??? I can't have my pigeon flying at any guest I happen to bring over!  But he gets so upset if I put him in his cage . . .and he is beginning to roam more when I go to work, leaving nice little droppings all over my carpet. My apartment managers allow birds, but I didn't tell them my bird is a rescued feral pigeon that I allow free reign of the place! Appreciate any ideas!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Racel,

I responded to you earlier in my thread about my piegon's behavior.

Although my birds behavior is very similar to yours he is a little older and I think I have learned a few lessons from him.

My bird also has the freedom of my entire house, however only when I am at home and able to keep an eye on him. I think there are too many things in a normal household that he could get in trouble with left unattended. Just think of a simple electrical cord. He could strangle himself or break a wing trying to free himself if he got caught up in it.

I have found with my Jack that once he is back in his cage and has finished his temper tantrum he will settle down and resolve himself that he his not going to get his way.

As far as strangers coming into the house, I also have the same problem. Reason, by nature these feral birds are very territorial. You have given him freedom of your entire apartment and he sees it as his territory. He's just doing his job by protecting his turf. I warn all my guests before they enter so they are prepared for him. I haven't lost any friends yet due to his behavior.

As far as the pooping around the house is concerned, there is a lady on this forum who sells custom made piegon diapers. They are very reasonably priced and you use panty liners with them. It sure makes life easier and protects the furniture and the carpets.

Think of your bird as a spoiled child and act accordingly. 

Trust me, it does get better and easier as they get a bit older.

lol,
Louise


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
my whole flock are indoor birds, so I'll just tell ya what I think.

The hand pecking is normal.... it is just part of their behavior. Your letting him out or putting him in his cage aren't really going to change that. Some pet pigeons peck more then others. Just some pigeons in general peck more than others. They can also go from being very loving to just not wanting to be bothered.

He will eventually wing slap if he hasn't yet. 

I don't think you should allow him out without him be supervised. Too many things could go wrong..JMO. There is a member that makes bird diapers, but (I think) she also states that the pigeon shouldn't be left alone with it on.

Have you tried distracting his attention when company comes? Give him treats or his favorite seeds before they enter, right as he is really getting into them. Maybe allowing the guests to feed him by hand. You could also try a tough love and just put him in his cage. Yes, he'll throw a fit, but he will get over it. That doesn't mean he'll be happy with it, but it'll pass.

I really don't have a problem with my pets attacking people. They are use to a variety of noises, and I try to keep my family and friends active in socializing with them...Which isn't an easy thing at times.

Have you tried leaving a radio/TV on for him? If you are going to continue to let him fly free all day, you could get old sheets and cover things up or to just lay on the floor (for the poo prob). There is also a product out that actually helps remove bird poo....I don't remember the name, but I am sure someone else will.

For later:
As it gets a few months older he will go through a time where alot of bad behavior will pop up. That time, is just it growing up and trying to be independant. It's best to get him in a good behavior/rutine now, and to stick with it. JMO

I hope this helps a bit!
-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lwerden said:


> I also have the same problem. Reason,* by nature these feral birds are very territorial. *
> lol,
> Louise


Hi Louise,

ALL male pigeons are this way, whether feral or domestic, you should see the behavior of my male domestic pigeons, and I have over twenty.

They are always territorial and will fight for their turf, but they do calm down a little as they mature. This is completely normal behavior, and you can tame them accordingly, but giving them access to your home means they will think they own the whole house, and you are seen as an intruder. Then when you put him back in his cage and limit access once again, he is getting mixed signals. Therefore, the biting will continue.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome advice, Hillybean. My one large male pigeon just has an apartment of his own right now, a large cage. I know he likes it because he bites and slaps when I come in to change his water. He is a beautiful bird but as my husband says "has the worst attitude in the world".
I think that is what caused his owners to give him up to me. But I don't mind, he's just being a teenager.

Here is a video of him attacking me.
http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Videos/?action=view&current=M4V20045.flv


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*Question about mixed messages*

Thank you all for your helpful suggestions - Good to know my pigeon's behavior is normal (and that it will get worse!) I wouldn't say that Pomba "attacks" my guests, but she does try to indimidate them - and the funny thing is, she usually initially succeeds. I didn't realize that people could actually be scared of a pigeon - but some are! 

Question about the giving mixed messages part - does that mean it's a bad idea to allow her out during the day and put her up at night? I'm used to that idea because of a parrot we had when I was growing up - but he didn't mind being put in his cage at night. Is it better to either allow freedom all the time or cage all the time?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Have you tried leaving a radio/TV on for him? If you are going to continue to let him fly free all day, you could get old sheets and cover things up or to just lay on the floor (for the poo prob). There is also a product out that actually helps remove bird poo....I don't remember the name, but I am sure someone else will.
> ...


I believe the product is Poop Off, and you can buy it online at Foys. It is supposed to remove poop from anything including carpets.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

irretractable said:


> Question about the giving mixed messages part - does that mean it's a bad idea to allow her out during the day and put her up at night? I'm used to that idea because of a parrot we had when I was growing up - but he didn't mind being put in his cage at night. Is it better to either allow freedom all the time or cage all the time?


 
Hello,
if the bird can safely be out all the time then that is wonderful. Most people can't bird proof their house that much. There's stoves, fans, eletrical cords, sinks, toilets, plants, windows, mirrors (birds often fly into them), other pets and more. 

It is recommended that the pigeon only be out when it can be supervised. It NEEDS to be out at least a few hours a day. It isn't healthy for the pigeon to be caged all day. 

My pigeons are out when I'm home and in the room. They are in their cages when I'm not. Some might think it to be mean, but my pigeons are allowed a LOT of out time...about 6-8 hours a day sometimes more. The least amount they ever get is 4 hours.


Having it out during the day and in the cage at night is fine.

The bad behavior will only last a little while and the pigeon should calm down again. It's getting through it which can be hard.

I hope this helps.
-Hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> I believe the product is Poop Off, and you can buy it online at Foys. It is supposed to remove poop from anything including carpets.


Yes! That's it! Thank you for posting the name and suppling where it can be purchased.

-Hilly


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> I believe the product is Poop Off, and you can buy it online at Foys. It is supposed to remove poop from anything including carpets.


Yeah,....that stuff is remarkable......especially when applied with a generous dollop of elbow grease.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Hilly, Thank you for all the suggestions - they're very helpful. One of the advantages of living in a tiny little apartment is that it's easier to birdproof! There are a few electrical cords which I hadn't thought about so I appreciate that being pointed out. Other then that there's not a whole lot I can imagine would be particularly dangerous (a futon, a coffee table, a table, some chairs.) I do close my bedroom door b/c there's a ceiling fan in there. My only other pets are two pet rats (some friends have pointed out the oddity of having pet rats and a pet "flying rat."  

There are some days that I work 16+ hours so that's why I lean towards leaving him out. I feel badly those days - being a medical resident isn't always the most conducive to being a good pigeon companion. When he was little and I was hand-feeding him, I actually snuck him into work with me in a little tupperware container with a heating pad. None of my patients actually asked, but I could tell a few actually heard his peeping coming from under my desk . . . Would he be better with another pigeon companion or would it be too hard to introduce another one at this point?

I did put Pomba back in the cage tonight despite protest - and you're right, it didn't take him long to calm down.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

irretractable said:


> My only other pets are two pet rats (some friends have pointed out the oddity of having pet rats and a pet "flying rat."


 Yep, I totally know what you are talking about. I have more than one pet rat companion. IMO, they are one of the best little critters.

Yeah, there are a few members on here that have snuck a pidge or two into their work place. 

Working that many hours and trying to give him time out, would be hard if you did it any other way. That explains why, you'd rather have him/her out during the day.

As far as getting him a companion of his own. I'd wait till you knew for sure if you had a boy or a girl. That will be after 6 months, sometimes a bit longer. It'll be past the independant stage/bad behavior and should be calmed down and settled in even more. 

A word of caution. Most people say that when they get their pets a companion, they tend to want to spend more time with the bird and not with them. Most people have this problem. I have several birds inside and I think it just depends on the birds and how much the person interacts with them.

When you decide there are losts of pigeons up for adoption, or you can even look into getting one from a breeder. I like most encourage adopting .

Another thing to keep in mind, your pigeon might have been born a feral, but is indoors and a pet. Think of him/her as a pet/companion. That way when a landlord, vet or anyone else brings up the issue...it's not an issue. It's a pigeon companion. Saying that you have a feral pigeon or pet pigeon can make a HUGE difference on how it is viewed at times. An exaple is, some vets won't see feral pigeons, but they will see "pet" pigeons.

Hope this helps!
-Hilly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> Another thing to keep in mind, your pigeon might have been born a feral, but is indoors and a pet. Think of him/her as a pet/companion. That way when a landlord, vet or anyone else brings up the issue...it's not an issue. It's a pigeon companion. Saying that you have a feral pigeon or pet pigeon can make a HUGE difference on how it is viewed at times. An exaple is, some vets won't see feral pigeons, but they will see "pet" pigeons.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> -Hilly


I think this is great advice. I'll remember it also. Thanks.


----------

